# Suggest a lappy: Budget 50k



## Ron (Oct 30, 2008)

Guys,

My sis needs to buy a lappy from Bangalore….Her budget is around 50,000…….So pls suggest a gud configuration…..She needs the following thing: 

  1.It must be lil stylish.
  2.Must hv Decent Speakers.
  3.Must hv gud audio/video  capabilities……coz She likes listenin  music and watchin movies/TV Shows..
  4.She needs it to surf net,  for some photoshop/flash  work , editin photos, html and blabla……….
  5.Gamin is not priority for her. 

In short cut, it must be a *entertainment *based…….and hey wht r the things we should note before buyin a lappy ………………

Thnks in Advance…..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 30, 2008)

Dell Studio 15 with HD3450 mGPU.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 30, 2008)

^^
+1


----------



## Ron (Oct 31, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Dell Studio 15 with HD3450 mGPU.


thnks dude...and hey 
could u pls tell the system configuration to me........
-----
guys wht t thew thing we should note before buyin a lappy


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 31, 2008)

Ron said:


> thnks dude...and hey
> could u pls tell the system configuration to me........
> -----
> guys wht t thew thing we should note before buyin a lappy



Depends. Do you want to have a huge HDD or a small one ? And do you want flashy looks ?

Here is the product page: *www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/features.aspx/featured_notebook9?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs

You need to add 2000 more for the GPU in the customize section.

And you might want to make the ram 2GB instead of 3GB, or upgrade to T8100 instead of T5800 for much better performance.


----------



## Ron (Oct 31, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Depends. Do you want to have a huge HDD or a small one ? And do you want flashy looks ?



Dont need a very huge HDD....
and yaa lil  flashy......
but look doenot matter a lot...Performance is the first priority.....
My sis needs a Medai Centre Pc..LOoves Songs and Movies

and hey wht r the warranty thtdell provides..

thnks dude


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 31, 2008)

Ron said:


> Dont need a very huge HDD....
> and yaa lil  flashy......
> but look doenot matter a lot...Performance is the first priority.....
> My sis needs a Medai Centre Pc..LOoves Songs and Movies
> ...



If she loves songs and movies, you definitely need a huge HDD 
But the config dell has for 46K has 250GB, which I hope will be enough.
And warranty can be customised, or even bargained for over phone.


----------



## Ron (Oct 31, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Depends. Do you want to have a huge HDD or a small one ? And do you want flashy looks ?
> 
> Here is the product page: *www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/features.aspx/featured_notebook9?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs
> 
> ...



Ddue a newbie here....
Will i get Ram 3 GB when i add 2k more?
and hey Wht is T8100? wht will be the cost to upgrade to t8100?

and hey the model is not available to configure online.....i think i need to visit the shop......



MetalheadGautham said:


> If she loves songs and movies, you definitely need a huge HDD
> But the config dell has for 46K has 250GB, which I hope will be enough.
> And warranty can be customised, or even bargained for over phone.



i think 250 Gb will be sufficinet.........

dude,there is no modem in the lappy.....
so addin modem will be gud or shiftin to other?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 31, 2008)

the config is ALREADY 3GB ram, but I said REDUCE IT TO 2GB if you want.
T8100 is a CPU, but unlike T5800, its a 45nm penryn with 3mb l2 cache compared to 2mb of t5800 and it also consumes less power, all for an extra 2.5K.

You don't need a modem in a laptop, trust me.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 31, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Dell Studio 15 with HD3450 mGPU.



yup this is the best for u


----------



## Ron (Oct 31, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> You don't need a modem in a laptop, trust me.



I trust u buddy.....
I would not hv asked suggestion from u all if there was no trust.....



MetalheadGautham said:


> T8100 is a CPU, but unlike T5800, its a 45nm penryn with 3mb l2 cache compared to 2mb of t5800 and it also consumes less power, all for an extra 2.5K.



thks dude......
i will try to buy this...

Now there r two choices for my sis.....
Dell Studio 15 with HD3450 mGPU.  (T8100)
Dell Studio 15 with HD3450 mGPU.  (T5800)

Lets see if she likes it or not



MetalheadGautham said:


> You don't need a modem in a laptop.


Hw come we dont need a modem?Just asking for Gk.....Coz In PC if there is no modem we cant connect to Internet

Guys i just went through the review.....
It stated tht *sound could have been better-Sound quality is a let down-touchpad not responding at some times and speaker quality*
Just want to know from u all, how is the speaker quality coz the main priority is to listen *music* as mentioned above......


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 1, 2008)

you don't need modem because its only for dialup, which nobody uses these days.
for laptops, you should use ethernet, wifi or datacard for internet access.

as for sound, I think dell bundles Creative EP-630, which is a very good earphone set.


----------



## Ron (Nov 1, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> you don't need modem because its only for dialup, which nobody uses these days.
> for laptops, you should use ethernet, wifi or datacard for internet access.
> 
> as for sound, I think dell bundles Creative EP-630, which is a very good earphone set.



k dude i will tell my sis to buy this and hey is the quality of sound gud if we use only speakers i.e. no ear phones?
and hey wht is the weight of the lappy......Is it bulky?coz she hates bulky lappy.....

thnks bro.....
Ronak


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 3, 2008)

Ron said:


> k dude i will tell my sis to buy this and hey is the quality of sound gud if we use only speakers i.e. no ear phones?
> and hey wht is the weight of the lappy......Is it bulky?coz she hates bulky lappy.....
> 
> thnks bro.....
> Ronak


She hates bulky lappy ? Then better get her an ASUS EEE PC 702 4G 
Its ultra light, both in weight and on the wallet 

And I doubt you can get good sound from laptop speakers. For my dad's lappy, I connect a speaker system to it when I need to hear some music. You can get a 2.1 desktop speaker set for around 2.2K and use it for listening to songs when you are NOT on the move and have an electricity point nearby.

Problem with Laptop speakers, and most portable speakers in general is that they lack bass and mids are often not strong enough. That is a strict NO for me since I listen to lots of Hard Rock and Heavy Metal and classical. But if you listen to pop, rap, hip-hop and bollywood stuff, you don't need very great speakers for a decent sound. Even bass less laptop speakers will do.

EDIT: Dude, just check out the dell website now. The Studio 15 has become 44K with 320GB HDD and HD3450 (which is now a compulsary addition) along with T5800 CPU. And you can easily upgrade to T8100 for extra 3.4K. Add good bargaining to this and you can strike a sweet deal under 50K with good 3 years warranty !


----------



## tusharlad (Nov 3, 2008)

If U can increase ur budget by 4 K thin for XPS 1330 look great feminine with flamingo pink wi and is also powerful


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 3, 2008)

tusharlad said:


> If U can increase ur budget by 4 K thin for XPS 1330 look great feminine with flamingo pink wi and is also powerful


But its not as VFM or as powerful as Studio 15. If she can manage with 15", studio 15 IS the best choice.
And lets not forget the issues nVidia's GPUs have been having in laptops.

And at 53K, the best 1330 you can get is a GMA3100 powered one. But even if you pay your a$$ off for the 8400mGS, the performance will be lower than HD3450.

IMO, its a better idea to get a MacBook if your budget is 50K and you want a 13" notebook thats a bit classy.

But I think the most VFM HAS to be Inspiron 13.

Too bad all above solutions come with GMA X3100 graphics


----------



## Ron (Nov 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> She hates bulky lappy ? Then better get her an ASUS EEE PC 702 4G Its ultra light, both in weight and on the wallet


I will check this lappy........



> And I doubt you can get good sound from laptop speakers.....


Wht? Is tht so? I thought laptops hv a gud inbuilt speakers



> ..Problem with Laptop speakers, and most portable speakers in general is that they lack bass and mids are often not strong enough.


^^I will invest 2k so tht i wont hv problem with speakers..



> EDIT: Dude, just check out the dell website now. The Studio 15 has become 44K with 320GB HDD and HD3450


Cant get it! it shows Rs.48,900 for Intel®  CoreTM 2 Duo Processor T5800 .....and yaa the HDD is 320 GB......
[/quote]



tusharlad said:


> If U can increase ur budget by 4 K thin for XPS 1330 look great feminine with flamingo pink wi and is also powerful


thnks dude for the help but as said by Gautam Bro it is nt tht powerful as stdio is....
and hey after comparing both thy lappy i found Stdio better.




MetalheadGautham said:


> And lets not forget the issues nVidia's GPUs have been having in laptops.


Dude dont knw about tht issuse....juts wana increase my IQ...Wht had happened|


----------



## vandit (Nov 14, 2008)

I am a proud owner of dell studio 15..
My config is T8100 + 3 gb Ram + ati 3450 gxcard + sound blaster audigy card + midnight blue color.
Came @ 53k ..but prices have reduced and i configured a lot .

To read the review plz visit my blog.(no intention for .advertisment)

You might also consider hp dv 6 ..dont knw the exact code . It comes with a better config than studio but with a AMD cpu . 
The studio looks stylish and not flashy. For girls go for the red or pink with gloss.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 14, 2008)

vandit said:


> I am a proud owner of dell studio 15..
> My config is T8100 + 3 gb Ram + ati 3450 gxcard + sound blaster audigy card + midnight blue color.
> Came @ 53k ..but prices have reduced and i configured a lot .
> 
> ...


Sound Blaster Audigy Card ??? Did you get a hardware sound card or just that audigy software edition thing ?

And I think your config costs 48K today.


----------



## hahahari (Nov 14, 2008)

nvm...
*digi2.notlong.com
*digi1.notlong.com


----------



## iluckv1 (Nov 15, 2008)

Go for Acer 6 series. Its most stylish you can think of and perfect Laptop with all integrated features, also you can check HP dv5 series. 
Yesterday i had look on Acer ^ series (I dont remember the anem but i guess ots 6790 or 6270 something.) Acer will provide you style will awesome sound quality.


----------



## ankushkool (Nov 15, 2008)

go for dell studio 15... its is de coolest lookin lappy


----------



## Ron (Nov 15, 2008)

thnks guys.....I hv told my sis to go for this thread.........
She is lil busy from few days...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 15, 2008)

BTW, just check dell.co.in out now. They are providing GMA 4500MHD now, which is intel's best onboard GPU. I think this should be enough for movies and some veeeery light gaming (counterstrike, GTA San Andreas and similar), but if you get a craving for a little better gaming on the laptop, you are in for a bad experience. So I still think its worth getting the Radeon HD3450 for an extra Rs. 2,800. Also, the base configuration cost has reduced now from 44,500 to 41,500 due to the replacement of HD3450 with GMA 4500MHD, so the price is still the same overall.


----------



## vandit (Nov 15, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Sound Blaster Audigy Card ??? Did you get a hardware sound card or just that audigy software edition thing ?
> 
> And I think your config costs 48K today.



Ya after introspecting i found that Its just the software thing !! damn !! I feel duped for shelling out rs 500  for just the drivers    ...... or do they use REALLY high defination codecs..( makes difference in case i happen to get some 5.1 speakers..)

Dont invest in a 4GB RAM module better go for a 3 gb + ATI radon as vista will be able to use on 3.5 gb (or less) and the rest will be shared with the graphics chipset.(although you might consider upgrading later)

Ya the prices have been slashed considerably....The T8100 is no longer available.
and the 320 GB hdd is provided with the basic config .

Overall a good package (I found the review on my blog wasnt upto the thinkdigit mark and so I have updated it today... but have not included the 3dmark benchmarking...havent done them yet actually..)

Do consider bargaining on the phone for student discounts   and better buy a carry bagpack from local luggage store you will get them much cheaper and durable enough as well + there is a choice for selection of colors etc...


----------

